
Nick DeWolf photo archive - _Microft
https://www.flickr.com/photos/dboo/albums
======
_Microft
I'll copy the info text of the account here for some context. The account
currently hosts almost 100'000 photos.

 _Born in Philadelphia, later a Bostonian and later still a "hall of fame",
fountain-designing Aspenite, Nick DeWolf was a unique, inspiring, engaging and
curious soul. Co-founder of Boston's Teradyne Corporation, Nick was also a
lifelong, extremely passionate and talented photographer, as evidenced by the
images presented here at Flickr.

As a photographer, Nick was ever ready and ever present, leaving behind many
thousands of pre-digital images, dating well back into the 1950's. He carried
a camera with him at all times, usually a family of cameras. If you knew Nick,
you got used to this ... eventually, he'd be pointing his camera at you.

I (the Archivist) am working to post Nick's images in their original sets as
they are scanned and processed, somewhere in the order of 20-50 images a day.
For those wondering about an endgame, as in "How much longer can this possibly
go on?", I can only answer, "The mountain is high, the journey is long."

It is my hope and intent to eventually digitize every picture Nick DeWolf ever
shot. It is also my hope and intent to post the images here on the web for the
scattered members of the DeWolf family, and the public at large, to enjoy.

Nothing would have tickled Nick more.

So, here we go...the world through the eyes of my father-in-law, Nick DeWolf.

Enjoy....

Steve Lundeen, Archivist / Seattle, WA, USA

~sl _

